#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Impending changes to land registration forms

## William

With effect from 5 September 2006, the application forms used for land/building registration will change.  These forms will be either a new Form Tor.Dor. 1 (land represented by Chanod or Nor. Sor. 3 Gor.) or a new Form Tor.Dor. 1 Gor (land represented by Nor. Sor. 3 or buildings), as the case may be. 

If you need to effect any real estate registration around this time and thereafter, please make sure you check to see whether or not the Land Department/Office has adopted the use of the new forms.

----------

